# Does a loose air bubble mean it died?



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

So, since the last incubation, we tried again. Once more, all of them died, except one who I'm trying to stay hopeful for. We think it's probably dead, and we're on day 18 now. Just to be sure, I noticed that aside from the air sack, there is a loose air bubble floating around the egg. Does this mean the chick is for sure dead?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That doesn't even sound like an embryo that made it to 18 days. At that age you shouldn't be able to see anything but a dark blob filling the egg.

You really need to tell us what equipment you're using to try incubation, where the eggs are coming from, etc. We might be able to walk you through this to a successful hatch.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Definitely need some more information. Where are you sourcing your eggs? What incubator are you using? Are you auto or hand turning? What is the temp and humidity levels during incubation and lockdown? The more you can tell us the better we can assist.


----------

